# Insolvency / Bankruptcy / Liquidation



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

After 21 years in the insolvency profession, on 29 July I was made redundant and so I'm at a bit of a loose end at the moment and would like to keep my skills sharp.

If anyone has any personal insolvency or company insolvency issues they are unsure of and would like a second opinion on then please feel free to PM me. If it's a general matter then please post up under this thread.

Everything is dealt with in confidence and I can assure you that I have seen just about everything so nothing will surprise me.

I can't give you advice as I'm not looking for payment but can certainly give some guidance and/or reassurance and give something back to this forum of ours.


----------



## BOB.T (Jun 5, 2007)

What are your thoughts on clearing personal debts? Between cards and a loan I have about 24k outstanding, I'm missing payments, getting whacked with fees generally getting behind and depressed about it all! I can't get any credit to pay it off. I would like to do the decent thing and pay it off properly but can't see me making any headway any time soon!

My bank, LoydsTSB, suggested Payplan...


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds like your debts are with different providers. You could do worse than take independent advice from someone like the CCCS or CAB.
They will put you first and suggest possible ways forward.
Do not just rely on what your bank suggests.

£24k is a lot but there are people with more than that, done correctly it is manageable so please look into the above asap.

http://www.cccs.co.uk/?gclid=CI6m1MeP5aoCFUkf4QodqlPv7Q


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

First thing you need to do is contact Methodman and get some guidance from him!

I know its probably difficult but the other thing you need to do is stop missing payments and contact the loan \ card providers and tell them you are having difficulty paying. The penalties will just increase the debt endlessly.

You've also got to admit to yourself there is a problem and like say dieting, if you want success, you have to stick rigidly to the plan.


----------

